# RAIDZ1 pool with 2GB RAM?



## ronster22 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello there,

I recently built a FreeNAS server using the following components:

AMD Phenom X3 (triple-core) 8650 CPU (2.3 GHz)
Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400 2GB 2X1GB PC2-6400 DDR2-800
MSI K9N6PGM2-V2 AM2+ GeForce 6150SE NFORCE430 mATX Motherboard

I am now wanting to use three 1TB Hitachi Hard drives to create a RAIDZ1 pool. 

Should I upgrade the RAM to 4GB or will 2GB suffice for now?


----------



## vermaden (Jan 12, 2011)

For some time I used 1GB RAM (on amd64) for mirror ZFS (2 x 2TB) and it worked very good (100% stable and generally fast), so 2GB RAM will be ok, 4GB would be better, 8GB even more better, but we can always say that 

... also for the future, better buy 4 GB of slower NONAME RAM, then 2 GB of ultrafast ${some_nice_brand_here}.


----------



## ronster22 (Jan 12, 2011)

The funny thing is the 2GB I got was on sale for cheap...but I should have gotten the 4GB which was only 30 dollars more.

Oh well..thanks again.

CPU is ok as well?


----------



## vermaden (Jan 13, 2011)

> CPU is ok as well?


More then enough.


----------

